# Best way to speed up phone?



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

My wife has a stratosphere and has been complaining the speed lately on it. She is not a heavy user and does not have a lot of apps installed. I'm wondering if it's worth rooting or installing a custom rom or if there are some other tricks to speeding up this phone. Personally I have a lot of root experience, but not on Samsungs. It sounds like you can't run aosp roms, which all of my phones and tablets have run since I first rooted my eris. (Eris, Dinc. Galaxy Nexus, touchpad, nexus 7, transformer)

Is a good wipe and reload worth the effort?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, Honestly, I'd say theres little point in rooting it unless your wife wants something that cant be gotten through other means(ie tethering).

The Droid Charge and similarly the stratosphere do not have any fully functional AOSP variants--and likely won't ever.

I would look into uninstalling as many apps as possible, and if really necessary, do a factory reset--no use in installing a custom rom if it wont be taken advantage of.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Sure, but as I said, she doesn't have a lot installed. Rooting would allow more apps to be uninstalled. Plus on my eris, overclocking made a huge difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

You can overclock the Stratosphere, if you have the EI2 Rom and use RCHP's or Bag's kernel (not possible with any FF1 kernel at this time), the difference is less than you would expect though, plus, there is something in the system that resets the overclocking settings when you connect it power and then disconnect it so you have to manually reset it each time you charge.


----------



## jcooler (Jan 15, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I would have said that there is not much to gain by in rooting it. But now, I have changed my mind, after finding this recent thread.http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39559-ff1romcwmtweaker-v10x/

There, you will find 2 new ROMs. One is a stock deboated ROM, and the other is a tweaked ROM, that is still being developed. I have been running the tweaked ROM for about 4 days now, and everything seems to be running very smoothly, as far as stability is concerned. As far as performance....WOW. Huge difference. The Stratosphere, in my opinion, is actually worth having again. Before, my phone was like your wife's, very sluggish. I was rooted, and had uninstalled some of the stock apps, but it really didn't help much. Every since the FF1 upgrade was pushed to it, about 7 months ago, the phone has been junk. But now that I have installed this custom ROM, it is much better. It's still not a work horse or anything, but it is way faster than it was before, and my battery last a lot longer too. I have over clocked or anything like that.
I don't think you(or your wife) will be sorry if you take the plunge.


----------

